# The AVGN movie



## Vipera (Sep 9, 2014)

It was... eh.

I rented it on Vimeo. The story had a ton of potential, but it was ruined by the excessive WE WANNA MAKE YOU LAUGH gags. And the ending... wat.
Pat's cameo was funny as hell. I wish I could say the same for the Nostalgia Critic, if they gave him more than 5 seconds on screen.
And the special effects... my God. They were as bad as any bad low-budget movie.
Anybody with a bit of movie knowledge knows if the movie REALLY cost as much as the funds raised by the kickstarter?


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Sep 9, 2014)

If you spent any time watching his updates about the process of making the movie over the last few years then yes you would see it exceeded what he got from the kick starter. I don't understand what you were expecting, a triple A Hollywood movie? It WAS and still is a LOW BUDGET movie and everyone who donated ( my self included ) understood this. The movie turned out great, great cameos, great jokes , great effects for it being a first time full features low budget movie from Mr. Rolfe himself. I could not imagine what he could do with a real Hollywood budget. I think your disappointed because you expected way to much, if you aren't a fan of indie films then you wouldn't like this movie regardless.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 9, 2014)

I bought it the day it came out, watched it the next day. The ending was indeed a bit wat.
Overall I enjoyed it, but I'd have to say I enjoyed some of his reviews more.

Most of the funds from indiegogo went to renting locations, hiring staff, things like that, AFAIK.

I think it was pretty impressive considering the low budget, if you have any idea how much movies normally cost to produce then you'll agree. The special effects may be B-movie quality, but the story and acting is better than most B-movies.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2014)

DeadPixelMan said:


> I don't understand what you were expecting, a triple A Hollywood movie? It WAS and still is a LOW BUDGET movie and everyone who donated ( my self included ) understood this. The movie turned out great, great cameos, great jokes , great effects for it being a first time full features low budget movie from Mr. Rolfe himself. I could not imagine what he could do with a real Hollywood budget. I think your disappointed because you expected way to much, if you aren't a fan of indie films then you wouldn't like this movie regardless.


 
The Raid was made for less than a million dollars. Low budget isn't an excuse for looking like shit, it just means that you have to work within your budget.

Everything I've seen and heard of this movie has really put me off of it. The only people really praising it at this point seem to be those stuck in post-purchase rationalization. I like James Rolfe the guy, but the AVGN shtick got tired years ago; I'd like to see him move on, but I get the feeling that it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## lismati (Sep 9, 2014)

Adding to the B-movie argument - this was planed as one from the beginning, it didn't aim to achieve anything more, and rightfully so, as the effects feel genuine, even with the debatable quality. To put it in a different perspective, nobody bashes stuff like Sharkando for looking bad.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2014)

lismati said:


> Adding to the B-movie argument - this was planed as one from the beginning, it didn't aim to achieve anything more, and rightfully so, as the effects feel genuine, even with the debatable quality. To put it in a different perspective, nobody bashes stuff like Sharkando for looking bad.


 

Sure they do. The Sharknado movies are just lazy, cynical cash grabs. They put in no effort and cheap out in the aims of creating "So Bad It's Good" while ignoring (or failing to understand) that genuinely entertaining "So Bad It's Good" movies come from failed genuine effort (The Room, Plan 9 From Outer Space, Birdemic, etc.).


----------



## lismati (Sep 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Sure they do. The Sharknado movies are just lazy, cynical cash grabs. They put in no effort and cheap out in the aims of creating "So Bad It's Good" while ignoring (or failing to understand) that genuinely entertaining "So Bad It's Good" movies come from failed genuine effort (The Room, Plan 9 From Outer Space, Birdemic, etc.).



My fault here, I was implying the second kind in my post, I'm just not into this kind of movies enough to provide good examples, it seems


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 9, 2014)

This movie was disappointing, plain and simple, but really I can't say I'm surprised, James Rolfe very clearly has never been a good "actor,"  he should just stick to silly game reviews.  Having said that, I think his time of prominence has dissipated, I find game reviews from the likes of JonTron to be more enjoyable these days.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 9, 2014)

It was trying way too hard to get a laugh from the audience to justify the "b-movie" feel. Great B-Movies are great at making their funny moments look like unexpected, unwanted. The AVGN movie felt like LOL WE ARE DOING BAD AND WE KNOW IT LOLOLOL.
And I'm still convinced that some of the money weren't used for the movie, as pretty much all the special effects were used by toys and sand (and you could see it).


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Sep 9, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> This movie was disappointing, plain and simple, but really I can't say I'm surprised, James Rolfe very clearly has never been a good "actor," he should just stick to silly game reviews. Having said that, I think his time of prominence has dissipated, I find game reviews from the likes of JonTron to be more enjoyable these days.


 
To YOU the movie was disappointing there are many that would disagree , and Gahars considering this was his first attempt at such a high scale project it was very impressive, also that "raid" scene you linked to showed no special effects what so ever and having fast cuts of people fighting must be incredibly hard to accomplish. The movie wasn't perfect but it was great for what it was.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 9, 2014)

DeadPixelMan said:


> To YOU the movie was disappointing there are many that would disagree , and Gahars considering this was his first attempt at such a high scale project it was very impressive, also that "raid" scene you linked to showed no special effects what so ever and having fast cuts of people fighting must be incredibly hard to accomplish. The movie wasn't perfect but it was great for what it was.


 

Well if you were impressed and entertained by the movie, good on you.  For me, it was a waste of money and very disappointing.  And that has nothing to do with special effects, budget, scale or anything like that.  The movie was just weak, it crawled along and did little to keep me interested.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2014)

DeadPixelMan said:


> and Gahars considering this was his first attempt at such a high scale project it was very impressive


 
So what, you want to put it on the fridge so everyone can see it?



DeadPixelMan said:


> also that "raid" scene you linked to showed no special effects what so ever and having fast cuts of people fighting must be incredibly hard to accomplish.


 

Ah, yes, I forgot how cheap and easy choreography, stunt work, and set design are (not to mention actually filming the scene in a coherent matter). I don't think you understand filmmaking at all.

Look, I get that you desperately want to like this movie, but white knighting on James Rolfe's behalf is going to get you nowhere. Let it go.


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Sep 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So what, you want to put it on the fridge so everyone can see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obviously you don't. Do us a favor and get back to the IMDb forums. I don't think James Rolfe is a white knight i really wouldn't call myself a fan per say, I'm a fan of indie films and i can appreciate the hard work that he put into it that's about it, no i truly do like his film and a few of his college projects as well. I get that you desperately have to try and spread hate for James Rolfe because you seem to have jealousy issues towards him for making something most true indie film fans can enjoy. You can let it go. But i get you must be mr last word, so come on keep spewing the vomit of the mouth.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2014)

Or maybe the movie is just bad. Just saying.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 9, 2014)

Good golly gosh! Something made by AVGN is bad?? Color me fucking shocked!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2014)

It looks more like a labor of love, almost like an Ed Wood movie. Like it wasn't made to be good nor bad, but to be made because the director wanted so badly to make a movie and now that they have, they are happy with themselves.
Jame's dream was to direct a full-blown movie and see it through to the end and he did that. I don't think he was aiming to please everyone, but to really fulfill his own personal goal. To which I applaud him for actually seeing through and accomplishing his goal to actually make a movie and see it released.

As for the movie itself, it turned out pretty much exactly how I expected it would. I went into the movie expecting it to be meh and it was meh, but still overall enjoyed the movie.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 9, 2014)

DeadPixelMan said:


> Obviously you don't. Do us a favor and get back to the IMDb forums. I don't think James Rolfe is a white knight i really wouldn't call myself a fan per say, I'm a fan of indie films and i can appreciate the hard work that he put into it that's about it, no i truly do like his film and a few of his college projects as well. I get that you desperately have to try and spread hate for James Rolfe because you seem to have jealousy issues towards him for making something most true indie film fans can enjoy. You can let it go. But i get you must be mr last word, so come on keep spewing the vomit of the mouth.


 

Just cuz a film is indie and made by people that worked really hard on it, doesn't instantly make it good.  I don't think most indie film fans will enjoy this, and I don't personally have two bins in my head judging films based on how much money went into it.  If a film is good be it indie or big budget, I will say so, if a film is shitty be it indie or big budget, I will call it out as such.  In this case unfortunately, even though clearly a lot of time, effort, and care were put into this movie, it doesn't change the fact that at the end of the day it was pretty bad.  I like James Rolfe, but his shtick can get old, and it gets real old real quick in this film.  It may be about time for him to retire the angry video game nerd, its starting to feel like he isn't even doing it anymore because he wants to, but more-so out of some sort of obligation.  At least that's my opinion on the whole thing.  And I'm not just being a hater, I paid money to watch this film, I sat through all 2 hours, and in the end I felt like I was cheated out of both time and money, and that sucks, because I really did want this to be a success and something I'd want to watch again and again, but that just isn't what happened.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 9, 2014)

While I enjoy watching AVGN videos, I saw the trailers for his film and that right there told me that it wasn't for me, it just looked so cheesy and corny as well as that toy van looked so unrealistic it'd be hard to not notice it.

I'm not sure I'd even pirate it, but between a Tyler Perry film and this.. I'd take this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2014)

What film are we talking about again?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2014)

DeadPixelMan said:


> Obviously you don't. Do us a favor and get back to the IMDb forums.


 
Obviously? Okay, please explain where I was wrong and how I was wrong.



DeadPixelMan said:


> Pssh, nothin personnel, kid.


 
I don't know why you think I hate James Rolfe, especially when I said I like James Rolfe (in this very thread, actually). You seem to be taking this all a bit too personally, and I think it's hurting your ability to think and express yourself clearly. I'd recommend stepping back from the computer and taking a breather; maybe go for a walk or read a good back. Come back when you're feeling a bit more calm. I think that will benefit everyone.


----------



## Crass (Sep 9, 2014)

For a low budget labor of love type project, I have a lot of respect for the AVGN movie, James, and everyone else involved with it. But as far as entertainment goes, I found it rather lackluster. A lot of the jokes felt forced and unfunny, and the few elements that were genuinely funny were pretty forgettable.

His youtube series is a cult classic, but this movie I think will be quickly forgotten.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

I watched AVGN's Spider-Man review last night and it was way better than the trailers he put out for his film or his newer game reviews. Back then AVGN felt more natural and not so much forced than he is nowadays.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 17, 2014)

The B-Movie vibe was what they were going for. The effects are supposed to look old and dated, in fact he probably wound up spending way more money on them that way. Models and pyrotechnics can actually get more expensive than CGing everything in.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> This movie was disappointing, plain and simple, but really I can't say I'm surprised, *James Rolfe very clearly has never been a good "actor," he should just stick to silly game reviews. Having said that, I think his time of prominence has dissipated, I find game reviews from the likes of JonTron to be more enjoyable these days.*


 
I couldn't agree more... I think rage reviews, in general, are on their way out. Personally, I'm just bored with hearing someone curse and complain about a game for 8 to 14 minutes. On a side note, I've been loving JonTron, BrutalMoose, and The Completionist lately

regarding any the specific thread topic... the trailer for the AVGN movie didn't look all that great - not based on the quality, but on the writing and delivery. I could be wrong though. oh well


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

So this over hyped AVGN was expected to be all that great and turns out it's worse than some of his modern episodes, I watched the first 45mins and couldn't go on for any longer because that shit not only wasn't funny, but the acting was too forced, swearing over the top, cheesy storyline and ET is not the worst game of all time.

Those shitheads need to go check out the crap that's on Steam.

4/10


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 30, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So this over hyped AVGN was expected to be all that great and turns out it's worse than some of his modern episodes, I watched the first 45mins and couldn't go on for any longer because that shit not only wasn't funny, but the acting was too forced, swearing over the top, cheesy storyline and* ET is not the worst game of all time*.
> 
> Those shitheads need to go check out the crap that's on Steam.
> 
> 4/10


 
thank you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2014)

The worst part of any AVGN episode are the painfully unfunny skits he does. And seemingly the more effort he puts into a skit the worse it is. This is why I knew that a 90 minute long AVGN skit would be terrible and why I had no hope for the movie to be anything but painfully bad.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

James Rolfe posted his new review of ET which he did for the film and this was probably the best part about it anyway: 

The fake laughs and smiles in this video from the audience is just rather unpleasant because it isn't authentic.

Now get back to game reviews and never do a film ever again, James. That was horrible.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> James Rolfe posted his new review of ET which he did for the film and this was probably the best part about it anyway:
> 
> The fake laughs and smiles in this video from the audience is just rather unpleasant because it isn't authentic.
> 
> Now get back to game reviews and never do a film ever again, James. That was horrible.




"it's worth jack and shit... and jack left town"


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

AVGN's got a new review out and.. it sucks.

I'd rather watch his Tiger review over Beetlejuice because the acting and authenticity of it are actually convincing.

I think James Rolfe is losing his acting talent that he had for his AVGN videos.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 16, 2014)

maybe after 120 reviews, he's basically been there and done everything. the only thing i didnt like about the last video i didnt like was that he basically did the same thing before (giving all those naggy things weird names and such).

still more enjoyable that that marshmallow man and his bird though


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 17, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> AVGN's got a new review out and.. it sucks.
> 
> I'd rather watch his Tiger review over Beetlejuice because the acting and authenticity of it are actually convincing.
> 
> I think James Rolfe is losing his acting talent that he had for his AVGN videos.


 
watch this... gotta love the AVGN parodies lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 17, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> watch this... gotta love the AVGN parodies lol




This was much better than James/AVGN review of Beetlejuiece.

IIRC this was the same guy that did a hilarious review of Mario Kart Wii before I decided to purchase.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 17, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This was much better than James/AVGN review of Beetlejuiece.
> 
> IIRC this was the same guy that did a hilarious review of Mario Kart Wii before I decided to purchase.





WiiCube_2013 said:


> This was much better than James/AVGN review of Beetlejuiece.
> 
> IIRC this was the same guy that did a hilarious review of Mario Kart Wii before I decided to purchase.


 
here's another guy who does the same thing - I'm not sure who actually came first - but this specific review cracks me up, especially when he starts talking about the "baby koopa". The hate this guy gets is great; people cannot not understand this satire


----------



## Sefi (Oct 17, 2014)

The movie was about what I expected.  It was entertaining at times but was essentially a movie length version of the "non-review" parts of the AVGN episodes where they do some kind of sketch.  I'm still a fan of his but I'll always prefer the older reviews where it's mainly about playing the game.  Episodes where he perseveres and beats a hard as hell game like Street Fighter 2010 or that horrible Famicom Transformers game are the ones I enjoy the most, followed by any review of a game I played as a kid.

I'll still be buying a physical copy of the movie though, just to have it on the shelf next to the other AVGN DVDs if anything.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Did anyone honestly think this was going to be a good thing? 
I mean seriously. Youtube acting almost always leads to overacting and poor technique.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Did anyone honestly think this was going to be a good thing?
> I mean seriously. Youtube acting almost always leads to overacting and poor technique.


 
not so much the acting, but was expecting better writing or, at the very least, visuals that didn't look like they were done on a $200 budget


----------



## TecXero (Oct 30, 2014)

The only reliable way to tell if the AVGN movie is good is to wait and see how many scenes the Irategamer rips off in his movie.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

TecXero said:


> The only reliable way to tell if the AVGN movie is good is to wait and see how many scenes the Irategamer rips off in his movie.


 
at this point, aside from publicly apologizing for copying AVGN / being a dick and giving up the video game reviews, Irategamer is starting to look way better by comparison these days, imo


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 30, 2014)

James Rolfe has lost his ability to act like AVGN and if he stopped posting new AVGN videos it's be for the best because he's just being himself not acting as AVGN any more.

And oh god.. those fucking sideburns look so bad on him as if his acting wasn't already awful (in attempt to play the AVGN character).

Anyway, there's always the Classic AVGN episodes and those are so much better which shows that James Rolfe knew how to act like his AVGN character before!


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

RIP James ROTFL


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2014)

it sucked not because of the special effects or anything, but the story was so boring and dragged for so long, and at times there were those ego trips about how important and amazing avgn is...
I watched because nostalgia critic mentioned it ( though, he said "if this movie was bad I'd be talkin about something else" and spent 15 minutes talking about something else. turns out he has a cameo in the movie. )

the movie has so many useless scenes, terrible jokes and such a weak plot, I just watched it for the ET review, and I couldn't endure the movie that came with it... I gave up halfway through
turns out it's in the credits and I watched it later, but that part too was a bit of an ego trip with the crowd laughing at his jokes and stuff

also I wonder why he didn't get mike matei to play his friend on the movie


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

nostalgia critic's "review" on the AVGN movie was awful and ridiculously biased; I'm so over with the "rage review" scene.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 30, 2014)

KooPako said:


> also I wonder why he didn't get mike matei to play his friend on the movie


 
He knew it was bad and didn't want to get flamed for being part of it.

The only part (which I didn't get to because I stopped watching this garbage after 45mins) was when Pat the NES Punk showed up (I'd think 'cause he's grown to be a lot better than James' is as AVGN).



> Pat makes an appearance in _Angry Video Game Nerd: The Movie_ as part of the Nerd protesters/fan crowd. He has a few lines of dialogue.


 
http://avgn.wikia.com/wiki/Pat_Contri

It's a shame that I can't find a clip of it posted on YouTube because I don't want to watch this shitty ass movie again.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> *He knew it was bad and didn't want to get flamed for being part of it.*
> 
> The only part (which I didn't get to because I stopped watching this garbage after 45mins) was when Pat the NES Punk showed up (*I'd think 'cause he's grown to be a lot better than James' is as AVGN*).
> 
> ...



I think Mike wasn't in it because he's never actually appeared, in any AVGN videos, as himself.

I agree with the Pat comment. He's way better, his podcast is pretty cool too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2014)

Personally, I rather enjoyed the movie. I thought the last 30 minutes was a little heavy on James Rolfe's retro filmmaking experimentation (he's mentioned he loves practical effects, etc), but overall I enjoyed it.

And BlackNerd's cameo was the best part, for sure.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 30, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> at this point, aside from publicly apologizing for copying AVGN / being a dick and giving up the video game reviews, Irategamer is starting to look way better by comparison these days, imo


I wouldn't really know anymore. It was meant more as a joke. I haven't watched AVGN in a few years and I never watched Irategamer, just the controversy surrounding those two.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 30, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I wouldn't really know anymore. It was meant more as a joke. I haven't watched AVGN in a few years and I never watched Irategamer, just the controversy surrounding those two.



What was meant as a joke?

I had once been on the Irategamer-hate bandwagon and I his videos were identical. According to his recent video, he explains that some beef had occurred between that two and he claims that James would see on IG's webpage, that he'd be doing a particular game and beat him to the punch. Not sure if it's true, but who's to say for sure.

I must admit, when IG is not doing the angry game review thing, his videos are not that bad. He's been uploading some ghost chaser style videos and they're pretty good... or maybe I just appreciate them over AVGN beating a dead horse


----------



## TecXero (Oct 30, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> What was meant as a joke?
> 
> I had once been on the Irategamer-hate bandwagon and I his videos were identical. According to his recent video, he explains that some beef had occurred between that two and he claims that James would see on IG's webpage, that he'd be doing a particular game and beat him to the punch. Not sure if it's true, but who's to say for sure.
> 
> I must admit, when IG is not doing the angry game review thing, his videos are not that bad. He's been uploading some ghost chaser style videos and they're pretty good... or maybe I just appreciate them over AVGN beating a dead horse


I meant my initial comment that you responded to was meant as a joke.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 30, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> maybe after 120 reviews, he's basically been there and done everything. the only thing i didnt like about the last video i didnt like was that he basically did the same thing before (giving all those naggy things weird names and such).
> 
> *still more enjoyable that that marshmallow man and his bird though*


 

Jontron is still a breath of fresh air that manages to crack me up every time.  AVGN is stale and his acting is atrocious, his constant need to swear and mention fecal matter was kinda funny initially but got old real fast.  James' shtick has been run dry, and it really would be in his best interest to just retire the nerd.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 30, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> Jontron is still a breath of fresh air that manages to crack me up every time. AVGN is stale and his acting is atrocious, his constant need to swear and mention fecal matter was kinda funny initially but got old real fast. James' shtick has been run dry, and it really would be in his best interest to just retire the nerd.


 
People enjoy James & Mike Mondays so he could make money through this series and not attempt to ever bring back his deadbeat AVGN character, unless he actually puts effort into acting like he used to in the past (this means no sideburns!!).


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People enjoy James & Mike Mondays so he could make money through this series and not attempt to ever bring back his deadbeat AVGN character, *unless he actually puts effort into acting like he used to in the past* (this means no sideburns!!).


 
I've given this some thought, and after having revisted the original "Angry Nintendo Nerd" era, I've noticed that what I don't want from his show is long drawn out skits. I loved the original show because it was straight-forward, talk about the game, concluding thoughts, video over; I never viewed it as actingr since I had no other character archetype (the real james) to compare it to. To me if was just some dude in a nerd outfit, raging out, and drinking beer - a truly personified AVGN.
Ultimately I never watched it for his acting - which was always ONLY mediocre at best. The longer the skits got, the more uninterested I became.

James & Mike is just ok. And that's giving it A LOT of credit. I guess I'm just tired of looking at james' smug face; I think he's just overstayed his welcome and the transition to other avenues is just too little too late, imo

I totally agree that Jontron is a breath of fresh air - his quick wit and spastic editing keeps me entertained!
Lately, I've also been really digging The Completionist, Brutal Moose, and Cygnus Destroyer


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Oct 31, 2014)

Gahars said:


> The Raid was made for less than a million dollars. Low budget isn't an excuse for looking like shit, it just means that you have to work within your budget.
> 
> Everything I've seen and heard of this movie has really put me off of it. The only people really praising it at this point seem to be those stuck in post-purchase rationalization. I like James Rolfe the guy, but the AVGN shtick got tired years ago; I'd like to see him move on, but I get the feeling that it just isn't going to happen.


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Raid:_Redemption

The Raid was a 1.1 million dollar Movie, Yes a budget movie but still around double that of the AVGN movie. I think at the most AVGN only had half a million. His Indiegogo only got him $350,000 and he still had to produce all of the rewards with that money.

To the OP: He said he wanted to do something more oldschool style so that means no CGI that would be clearly easier and cheaper to produce but that isn't what he wanted.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2014)

Pat is a much better character overall: he regularly makes videos, he cares about his collection, he doesn't throw his name around for e-begging and scams (Cheetahmen 3 anyone?) and his reviews are honest. You can really see the guy trying.
JonTron is very cringey at times. I'm trying to get used to his character, but eh... I just can't.
As for the IG, I don't like his reviews. But I respect him since


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Oct 31, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Pat is a much better character overall: he regularly makes videos, he cares about his collection, he doesn't throw his name around for e-begging and scams (Cheetahmen 3 anyone?) and his reviews are honest. You can really see the guy trying.
> JonTron is very cringey at times. I'm trying to get used to his character, but eh... I just can't.
> As for the IG, I don't like his reviews. But I respect him since





Pat was also part of that Cheetahmen scam btw.... James at least has come forward about the thing and apologized about what happened. Pat never came forward about it.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Raid:_Redemption
> 
> The Raid was a 1.1 million dollar Movie, Yes a budget movie but still around double that of the AVGN movie. I think at the most AVGN only had half a million. His Indiegogo only got him $350,000 and he still had to produce all of the rewards with that money.
> 
> To the OP: He said he wanted to do something more oldschool style so that means no CGI that would be clearly easier and cheaper to produce but that isn't what he wanted.


 

I never said that I expected the movie to look like the Raid, or that they had similar budgets, but just used it as an example of what you can accomplish with an extremely low budget as long as you work within what your means. James had a small budget... and went out to California anyway, despite it being an extremely expensive place to film. That was just the first of many poor decisions, it seems.

To reiterate, I'm not saying that I expected beautiful effects work and masterful CGI or anything like that. My gripe is just that the final product looks amateurish, even for a B-movie, and the "It's all a part of the joke" excuse falls flat. There's an art to that sort of thing, and Garth Merenghi's Darkplace this isn't. It's especially disappointing because James has plenty of film experience; you'd think he could avoid the pitfalls.



Vipera said:


> JonTron is very cringey at times. I'm trying to get used to his character, but *ech*... I just can't.


 

Better.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Pat was also part of that Cheetahmen scam btw.... James at least has come forward about the thing and apologized about what happened. Pat never came forward about it.


I can believe he knew nothing about this being a scam because of how he doesn't try to monetize on literally everything he does for the fans. Rolfe e-begged for his movie, his game, asked for donations in a way that you wondered if he was homeless or something, and forced Android users to purchase his shitty Cinemassacre video viewer app. And he made a whole video advertizing for this, coming from a guy who claims to be so busy with his private life that he makes two 15-20 minutes of videos recording him playing every two weeks and call those a "show".


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

Vipera said:


> I can believe he knew nothing about this being a scam because of how he doesn't try to monetize on literally everything he does for the fans. Rolfe e-begged for his movie, his game, asked for donations in a way that you wondered if he was homeless or something, and forced Android users to purchase his shitty Cinemassacre video viewer app. And he made a whole video advertizing for this, coming from a guy who claims to be so busy with his private life that he makes two 15-20 minutes of videos recording him playing every two weeks and call those a "show".



I must be living under a rock or just wasn't interested in AVGN's vids by this point, but what cheetaman scam are you talking about? Is there an article I can read about this?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 31, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> I must be living under a rock or just wasn't interested in AVGN's vids by this point, but what cheetaman scam are you talking about? Is there an article I can read about this?


 
Is that Cheetaman about the game or the cheese puffs? I'm confused as to what scam it is.


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Is that Cheetaman about the game or the cheese puffs? I'm confused as to what scam it is.


 
I'm being serious... this is honestly the first I've heard of it


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, Google's there for something and this popped up firstly: https://gbatemp.net/threads/cheetahmen-ii-kickstarter-scam.332484/


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Well, Google's there for something and this popped up firstly: https://gbatemp.net/threads/cheetahmen-ii-kickstarter-scam.332484/


 
thanks.. sorry bout that


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 31, 2014)

The video is still available here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/343248998/cheetahmen-ii-the-lost-levels?ref=recently_launched

And for what it's worth, James Rolfe at this time still knew how to act like AVGN (rather than himself as James).


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The video is still available here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/343248998/cheetahmen-ii-the-lost-levels?ref=recently_launched
> 
> And for what it's worth, James Rolfe at this time still knew how to act like AVGN (rather than himself as James).


 

man this commercial is awful. Also, even if the functionality is fixed, the game still looks like garbage and isn't even fun anyway. I don't get why anyone thought this idea was good


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 27, 2015)

James Rolfe has decided to upload his crappy movie to YouTube, after all.

​
​Edit: Oh wait, it's still paid. Even if it was free I still wouldn't force myself to watch it again.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL he disabled both the comments and the votes


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 1, 2015)

I really like the avengers movie. I have watched both 2 movies of this series.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 1, 2015)

antnj81 said:


> watch this... gotta love the AVGN parodies lol




Erm, that was shite. Worse than James' newer videos.



antnj81 said:


> here's another guy who does the same thing - I'm not sure who actually came first - but this specific review cracks me up, especially when he starts talking about the "baby koopa". The hate this guy gets is great; people cannot not understand this satire




Another with a "funny voice". Honestly, these are really bad. There's no satire here.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to really relly like avgn, till he went downhill and mike started showing up.... 

I want the old nerd back and doing reviews on his own style like before.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2015)

I still praise the fact that he actually did make his movie. He kind of reminds me of Ed Wood, where it wasn't about how good or bad the movie turned out, it was just about the fun of making it and actually seeing it on the big screen. His dream was to make a movie and see it shown on the big screen and he got that. Honestly I am still happy for him, most people don't accomplish their dreams.
Yeah the movie was meh, but at least he's happy with it.


----------

